# Easy harpsicle-violin/guitar/voice/piano duets and trios?



## Jeanette Townsend

I'm not sure if this is where this thread should go, so I apologize if it isn't.
So I started a thread before which discussed harp, because my mom would like to play. So now, I'm trying to find easy duets that include the harp. Now, as I understand it, the harp is essentially a small piano you pluck, with different technique, of course, so in theory I could simply arrange piano music for harp, and I'll do that, as well as compose a few, but I'm looking for ones that have already been composed that you recommend.
I am an early intermediate violinist and late intermediate pianist, my aunt is a raw beginner violinist, I know two guitarists, and a few vocalists, as well as another pianist/violinist who is one of the guitarists. The pieces can be of any genre, but they have to be easy. 
So whatever you know of, please share! 
I'm hoping that if my mom learns, perhaps I could get a casual trio going with her, my aunt, and myself, which I think would also encourage my aunt to continue playing.
Thanks in advance.


----------

